# Easter



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Good Friday today... next Friday is Coptic Good Friday..


Just thought I would mention it as we always mention Islamic holidays.


I am off to mass.. third time this week


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

Happy Easter


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Happy Easter all xx.. I been good not brought any choco's just going to have a lazy day with my lad watching some films!


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Weird working on Easter Sunday...WEIRD!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

New working as well

But we have a roast turkey in the oven with all the trimmings - feels like Xmas (ish)

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Yummy!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

First time I ever worked on Easter Sunday. Weird!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Was in Thailand for Easter, they don't celebrate it either, but they had lots of chocolate bunnies everywhere.


----------

